
Bloated - lsh
http://fabiensanglard.net/bloated/index.html
======
ryacko
Recently tried learning how to get WebKit to render pages as mobile. I’d say
there is a conspiracy to induce product obscelence, but maybe it is just web
developers with the latest computers being told to add as much features on a
single page as possible.

------
lsh
I'm really enjoying his blog.

Another link with some good conversation from this entry:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17655089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17655089)
(The Bullshit Web)

